# playing vob files in windows media player for windows xp



## nikhil1243 (Jul 14, 2007)

i have got a .vob file and i wanted to play it in my windows media player.
please help


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

k_lite, you may be in need of installing k_lite... *www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

^^ +1


----------



## Yamaraj (Jul 14, 2007)

You can also use VLC or MPlayer to play VOB files.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 14, 2007)

VOB is a DVD Video File 
wht Saurav has said is absolutely correct it will work for you


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

^ And what "Yamraj" Ji said will also work.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

> i wanted to play it in my windows media player.



Iether he dont know about VLC or he is not intersted in playing in VLC or in Power DVD or in WinDVD or in Nero Media Player !!!


----------



## a_tif (Jul 14, 2007)

get k-lite mega codec pack

u can play real , quicktime n many more formats in windows media player then

i can play vob in media player


----------



## satyamy (Jul 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Iether he dont know about VLC or he is not intersted in playing in VLC or in Power DVD or in WinDVD or in Nero Media Player !!!


ya 
i also like all my file to be played on one single window media player
& dont wanna install other players
so k-lite codec pack works for me


----------



## abhishek_del (Jul 15, 2007)

since you have the vob file, try opening the file as dvd in WMP...it works for me, shud work for u also


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 15, 2007)

> since you have the vob file, try opening the file as dvd in WMP...



with fresh installation of WMP its not possible... as WMP can play DVD but it needs codec... by default no codec is given, where as some time when u try to play a DVD if u are connected in to internet, WMP downloads a supported DVD decoder or Codec... !!!

in any max of the case installing k-Lite solves all issue...


----------

